# Need new bedtime routine for kittens



## Cooper's mom (Jul 3, 2011)

I can't survive like this any longer, it's been a month and I'm not getting any sleep. Cooper is somewhat tolerable but Jackson is driving me insane at night. I need to find them other sleeping arrangements or figure out to get them to leave me alone. 


My spare bedroom is full of Boxes so I don't think that will work. My only other option is giving them run of the rest of the house at night. I'm afraid they will sit in front the bedroom door meowing when they get bored.


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

My twins slept in the spare bedroom (the "box room") for 3 years, until I got Gigi. It's all they ever knew, so they were fine with it. I have one whole section of the room that's just boxes, and they love playing on them, running on them and even sleeping on them. I think they'd be fine there, unless it's ALL boxes and no room for anything else. My girls have a cat tree and toys and their food and water in there.


----------



## Cooper's mom (Jul 3, 2011)

Well there is a twin size bed in there too. I just dread having to kitten proof the boxes especially since Jax is especially fascinated with squeezing into stuff.

Plus there is the guilt factor. I do love having them in the bedroom, I just wish they would let me sleep.


----------



## Jan Rebecca (Oct 14, 2010)

Do you play with them before bedtime - I got Tuffy into a routine when he was a kitten by feeding him and then wearing him out with some rough housing before I went to bed - he learned to sleep at night when I did.


----------



## littlesushi (Jun 8, 2011)

we let the kittens have the run of the house at night after they had been with us for 2 weeks, and after those 2 weeks we finally started getting a full night's of sleep.they may run up and down the stairs and through our bedroom but they will usually be playing downstairs in the living room until they are tired and come up and sleep in our room. when we are sleeping, we just aren't that interesting to them i guess, if they have the option of playing around elsewhere. i think all the stairs in our house tire them out. good luck!


----------

